# baby monitor??



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone on here had experience in using baby monitors to listen in on their goats while away from the barn. Our house is approximately 350 yards away from our goat barn and we have an expecting mother, due anytime. I really want to buy a baby monitor but not sure what brand would work best for us. If anyone on here uses them from distances like ours and could give me advise on which monitor to purchase id greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Well I bought this product and it works in my barn which is about 300+ ft away and its a metal barn ! Very nice product and very reliable...I can even hear the goats chewing their cud ! If it doesn't work for you then just take it back in the box and say it didn't work...I did that with a couple others that just didn't have the range I wanted and Walmart gladly took it back. It worked in all weather and even in thunder storms. Never missed a night kidding because of it ...think its worth a try and for under $30 you can't beat it

PUT THIS IN YOUR BROWSER TO SEE THE PRODUCT:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1260 ... 0003c#desc


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That's like the one I had...mine was the older model...it worked great...but I had a "moaner"...so I still was always running out to make sure. It is really good for sound. But, I LOVE my video monitor.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a video and sound baby monitor that I love!! The receiver only works standing on one spot int he house since it has to go thru so many barn walls. So I got a security camera system to set up. Now I wont have the sound but will have the picture.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone on the replies!! We did some research today and were almost ready to go buy one and decided to go down and check on the goats, and suprise! Our expecting mother had her twins just before we got down there. She was finishing up her cleaning lol. They are so precious!!! Both babies are boys and are healthy and nursing right away!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Spike is the black one with a white spot because my fiance said he reminded him of the movie grimlins and the splotchy one that is mainly white is named rambo, because he looks like he has camp war paint on his face


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------

